# Skill assesment or RPL from ACS?



## iaquil (Apr 2, 2009)

I have total 8 yrs of work exp. in IT. Currently, working for IBM India since last 4.5 years. My skill is listed in MODL and critical list. 
My qualification:

B.Com (Hons) - 2001
Diploma in computers from NIIT - 2001

MscCS (Master of science in Computer Science) - 2009

MscCS was a part time course along with work. Should I consider going for skill assessment or go ahead with RPL?

Thanks


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

RPL is a skills assessment - and yes that's the one you should be doing. There's lots of info on here about it so do a search, I'm sure you'll find it really helpful. Also, have a good read of the info/guidelines on the ACS website

Dolly


----------



## iaquil (Apr 2, 2009)

Dolly said:


> RPL is a skills assessment - and yes that's the one you should be doing. There's lots of info on here about it so do a search, I'm sure you'll find it really helpful. Also, have a good read of the info/guidelines on the ACS website
> 
> Dolly


There are 2 forms, what I understand either I have to go for "Application for Skill Assessment" OR "Recognisation for Prior Learning". So in my case, with the mentioned qualification, should I go for RPL or "Application for Skill Assessment"?


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

*rpl*

hi iaquil,

please have a look at this post, its having complete RPL for ACS.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/20979-sample-rpl-acs-2231-79-nec.html

Best of Luck
Ali


----------



## iaquil (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Ali,

Yes, I saw that, but the details have been removed, so its not of much help.

Regards
iaquil


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

iaquil said:


> Hi Ali,
> 
> Yes, I saw that, but the details have been removed, so its not of much help.
> 
> ...


please check on page no. 3

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/20979-sample-rpl-acs-2231-79-nec-3.html


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

ACS - Skill Assesment - Holder of Computer Engineer / Computer Science Engineering / Computer Communication /Computer Science /Electrical and Computer Science graduates or post graduate where Computer subject should be major. In the Skills Assesments too they classify as PIM A or PIM B group some thing like that. Im my case I follow in PIM group, because I had done Engineering Subject where mix of electronics and Computer electronics and other computer related subjects. In this case project Report is and other skills report is not mandotary.

For Non-Computer discipline education background, RPL- "Recognisation for Prior Learning" application has to be processed and should have atleast 6 years exp in the ASCO code area when applying. In addition, One should write a project report and should provide the skills he/she has gained.

for more info, there is some RPL help web site, which provide detailed info with sample, it can be search on Internet. One of sample link is RPLHelp - provides assistance to anyone who is preparing an Australian Computer Society (ACS) Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) application for assessment for migration, including example CBOK sections, project reports and references.


----------



## Striker (Mar 4, 2010)

There is no clear definition of ICT skills anywhere hence you need to be very careful if you are submitting your application under Group B.

According to PASA guidelines under group B you need to have minimum 20% ICT content in your Bachelors Degree

I had 64 subjects in my Bachelor of Engineering Degree out of which according to me the following 15 were ICT skills

Engineering Mathematics - I
Computer Programming
Computational Practice
Engineering Mathematics - II
Engineering Graphics
Engineering Mathematics - III
Engineering Mathematics - IV
Applied Electronics
Engineering Mathematics - 5
Computer Integrated Manufacturing
Industrial Management
Statistical Quality Control
Operations Research
Organisation behaviour and Industrial Relation

That means 15/64 * 100 = 23.44 % of the subjects I studied during my bachelor of engineering had ICT content.

But again ACS rejected my application as unsuitable stating that I don’t have a minor in ICT.

Only mistake I did while applying for ACS skills assessment is that I didn’t list or highlight the ICT subjects .I am not sure which subjects ACS considers as ICT skills.

If you have any pointers on this please feel free to provide me the details so that I can appeal against my assessment.


----------

